# AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

					AMD wird sein Unternehmen weiter umstrukturieren. Infolgedessen müssen etwa fünf Prozent der Mitarbeiter ihren Arbeitsplatz verlassen; bei einer Belegschaft von knapp 9.700 entspricht das einem Weggang von knapp 500 Mitarbeitern. Ab 2016 soll sich das positiv in den Zahlen widerspiegeln.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Finde ich persönlich wichtiger: AMD Might Face Trouble Sourcing HBM2 Chips For Arctic Islands GPUs in 2016 - Mainstream GPU Lineup May Stick With HBM1

Mal davon abgesehen dass die wirtschaftliche Lage von AMD mehr als desolat ist.


----------



## bootzeit (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> AMD Might Face Trouble Sourcing HBM2 Chips For Arctic Islands GPUs in 2016 - Mainstream GPU Lineup May Stick With HBM1



Gerücht.....abwarten "grüner" .


----------



## Jenny18 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Hoffe darunter leidet  nichts. AMD hat auch sehr gute Grafikkarten Fury X mal eingebaut zufrieden. 
Jetzt hoffe ich mal dass auch noch gute Spieleprozis kommen


----------



## Tiz92 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Wenn dieses Gerücht war ist kann man AMD 2016 mit null verkäufen rechnen im High End Sektor. 

Zur Umstrukturierung sage ich: wenn was bringt gut, aber sind immer 500 Familien dahinter die jetz weniger Geld haben.


----------



## sethdiabolos (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Die sollten die Preise der FX-Prozzis senken, einen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler bei den Prozzis beilegen und darauf hoffen, dass sie noch lange genug durchhalten um mit Zen gegen Intel anzutreten.
Was bringt schon eine verhältnismäßig hohe Gewinnspanne (was der FX inzwischen haben dürfte), wenn man kaum noch Exemplare verkauft, die Investoren abspringen und zudem der Aktienkurs auf Tiefstsstand ist?
Bei den Grafikarten ist Stillstand angesagt und kaum einer braucht eine Karte oberhalb der 280X. Der Markt für die 390/X ist durch die 290/X abgegrast und die Fury ist den meisten einfach  zu teuer.


----------



## XeT (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

So bevor der Krieg los geht:
Sarkasmus: Das ist super. Wenn weniger Menschen dort arbeiten können sich auch weniger nur ablenken. Also am besten gibt es von jedem nur noch einen. Dann wird es auch keine Fehler in der Absprache wie bei der 970 geben.

So nun mal ernst. Das ist ja eigentlich normal wenn man umstrukturiert. Irgendwo muss das Minus ja herkommen. Ansonsten wieder ein fressen für Fanboys und Forenkrieger. 
Da wird als allem normalen des Grauen geschaffen.


----------



## SKPC (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Ich hoffe, dass diese 500 Arbeiter aufgrund der Umstrukturierung in eine Radeon Graphics Group für AMD "überflüssig" sind und es daher auch ohne diese Mitarbeiter großartige Produkte geben wird. Den 500 Mitarbeitern wünsche ich auf jeden Fall alles gute in ihrem weiteren Leben. Auch wenn ich mir wünschen würde, dass man diese 500 Mitarbeiter aus denen bestreitet, welche sowieso in Rente gehen und man halt die Neueinstellungen entsprechend weglässt (wie es einige Kommunen machen).


----------



## bootzeit (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Hä...die meisten FX sind doch spottbillig  ?! Willste nen FX8350 für 50€ ??


----------



## JTRch (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Die Restrukturierung ist bitter nötig, denn jemand retten wird AMD nicht, das kann nur AMD selber. Kaufinteresse dürfte es nach wie vor keine geben, denn hätte jemand wirklich Interesse wäre es längst passiert. Günstig genug ist AMD schon lange und wie schnell bei wahren Interessen eine Kauf abgewickelt wird, zeigte die Nokia Übernahme durch Microsoft.


----------



## eXzession (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Hä...die meisten FX sind doch spottbillig  ?! Willste nen FX8350 für 50€ ??


Selbst dann würde ich sie mir nicht holen... Wozu braucht man die den noch? Intel hat atm doch fast überall die Nase vorn (bei den APUs bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher) und vor allem werden die längst nicht so heiß... Mit meinem alten 1090T Black Edi konnte ich im Winter mein Zimmer heizen...

BTT: Mal sehen was Zen bringt. Ich persönlich hoffe, das AMD damit wieder die Kurve Richtung brauchbar hinbekommt, allein schon um das Monopol im oberen Segment zu brechen.


----------



## IronAngel (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

die kabini, kaveri APUs sind eigentlich ziemlich gut, nur schade das kaum ein Laptop Hersteller die verbaut. Dazu noch passende Austattung, eine SSD oder ein vernünftiges Display.


----------



## azzih (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

War zu erwarten, die CPUs im Performance Bereich sind generell kaum zu empfehlen. Die FM2+ sind zwar für Multimediarechner ganz gut,aber Intel hat halt im Fertigrechner Segment sone Marktmacht, das der oft besser geeignete A8 und A10 halt kaum verbaut und empfohlen wird. Wirklich cool ist eigentlich nur der AM1 5350, für unter 50€ kriegt man hier ein nativen 4Kerner der für Officearbeiten wirklich gut geeignet ist und wenig verbraucht und billig ist.


----------



## scully1234 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Keller ist also der Umstrukturierung zum Opfer gefallen, also endlich mal Tacheles


----------



## Palmdale (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Gerücht.....abwarten "grüner" .



Da es bei AMD überwiegend Gerüchte zu verbreiten gibt (aus Ermangelung offizieller Statements, siehe Veröffentlichungshistorie zur R3xx-Serie oder Fury), sollte man sowohl gute als auch schlechte entsprechend einstufen können. Vielleicht also das nächste Mal ein positives Gerücht weniger euphorisch als Meilenstein feiern und das nächste negative etwas ernster im Hinterkopf behalten.



Jenny18 schrieb:


> Hoffe darunter leidet  nichts. AMD hat auch sehr gute Grafikkarten Fury X mal eingebaut zufrieden.
> Jetzt hoffe ich mal dass auch noch gute Spieleprozis kommen



Es leidet IMMER irgendwas. Das Wort Umstrukturierung ist die Verniedlichung von "können wir uns nicht mehr leisten, da es uns finanziell schlecht geht" und wird unisono in der Geschäftswelt verwendet. Man hat ja nicht plötzlich nach Jahren der Fusionierung festgestellt, dass Entwicklerbereiche doppelt besetzt sind. Ganz davon ab dass AMD kein reiner Produkthersteller ist, wo man in der Fertigung z.B. 2 von 12 identischen Produktionsreihen still legt, um die Kosten zu senken. 
Hier geht es um Ingenieurskunst, die Forschung, Entwicklung und Veröffentlichung hochtechnischer und -komplexer Halbleiterprodukte mit entsprechend zu schaffenden effizienten Architekturen. Es wäre zu bedauern, wenn es AMD nicht mehr bis zur Veröffentlichung von ZEN durchhält. Und selbst wenn dieser Ende 2016 ein gutes Produkt darstellt, AMD bis dahin aber noch weniger Mitarbeiter besitzt, ist die weitere Zukunft ungewiss, da solche Dinge ja Weiterentwickelt und vorangebracht werden müssen (ähnlich dem Tick-Tock). Schau mer mal


----------



## Deimos (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Ist ja per se keine neue Information - im Oktober 2014 wurde bereits angekündigt, dass es noch weitere Restrukturierungen geben wird.
Interessant dabei: von den 42 mUSD Restrukturierungskosten sind "lediglich" 31mUSD Abgangsgelder und Entschädigungen.



Palmdale schrieb:


> Es leidet IMMER irgendwas. Das Wort Umstrukturierung ist die Verniedlichung von "können wir uns nicht mehr leisten, da es uns finanziell schlecht geht" und wird unisono in der Geschäftswelt verwendet. Man hat ja nicht plötzlich nach Jahren der Fusionierung festgestellt, dass Entwicklerbereiche doppelt besetzt sind.


Effizienz ist das Zauberwort. In Firmen dieser Grösse gibt es immer Prozesse, die optimiert werden können, Leute, die ihre Leistung nicht bringen, usw.
Zugegeben, bei AMD hat man den Zeitpunkt wohl längst überschritten, wo solche Entlassungen nicht mehr schmerzhaft sind. Muss aber nicht prinzipiell so sein.


----------



## murkskopf (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Keller ist also der Umstrukturierung zum Opfer gefallen, also endlich mal Tacheles



Nein: "Die für 2016 geplanten Prozessoren mit Zen-Architektur und ihre Nachfolger sowie die APU-Versionen mit integrierter Grafikeinheit sind dafür fertig entwickelt, weswegen der Abgang des von Apple zurückgekehrten CPU-Spezialisten Jim Keller zu erwarten war." - golem.de


----------



## Elkinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Finde ich persönlich wichtiger: AMD Might Face Trouble Sourcing HBM2 Chips For Arctic Islands GPUs in 2016 - Mainstream GPU Lineup May Stick With HBM1


naja, WCCFTech ist ja eigentlich eh als eine art satireseite bekannt, denen sollte man nicht s glauben!

Kaveri kam laut denen auch laut ganz ganz sicheren quellen mit GDDR5, das haben sie auch wenige tage vor release als schon alles bekannt war beinhart behauptet:O



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Wenn dieses Gerücht war ist kann man AMD 2016 mit null verkäufen rechnen im High End Sektor.


warum?
es werden keine entwickler entlassen, bericht lesen würde helfen!



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Was bringt schon eine verhältnismäßig hohe Gewinnspanne (was der FX inzwischen haben dürfte)


warum sollte Vishera mit der im vergleich zu Intel serh großen Die billig in der herstellung sein?



scully1234 schrieb:


> Keller ist also der Umstrukturierung zum Opfer gefallen, also endlich mal Tacheles


wo willst du das erkennen?
Keller ist gegangen, weil Zen *FERTIG *ist!


----------



## scully1234 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



murkskopf schrieb:


> Nein: "Die für 2016 geplanten Prozessoren mit Zen-Architektur und ihre Nachfolger sowie die APU-Versionen mit integrierter Grafikeinheit sind dafür fertig entwickelt, weswegen der Abgang des von Apple zurückgekehrten CPU-Spezialisten Jim Keller zu erwarten war." - golem.de



Ja und Projekte nach Zen gibt es nicht mehr , AMD arbeitet also bis dorthin u dann "Schaun mehr mal "in 3 Jahren wo Intel steht, und wenn es dann eng wird rufen wir Keller wieder 

Da gibt's nur ein "kleines" Problem , Intel steht nicht still, und entwickelt mit seinen Spezialisten, schon an der Generation von Übermorgen

Wenn man euch zuhört , muss man zwangsläufig dem Fazit  Erliegen, das das AMD nicht nötig hat, weil der übermächtige Zen jetzt einen Vorsprung kreiert, der es erlaubt Keller mal einfach so in den Ruhestand zu patchen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Gerücht.....abwarten "grüner" .



Das erkennst du nochmal genau woran (Das ich ein "Grüner" sei)? Hast du den Artikel gelesen?

@scully1234
Ja, das denke ich hier auch manchmal bei den Kommentaren. Guter Indiz ist auch das R&D-Budget von Intel gegenüber einem AMD.  Wenn ich mir dann den aktuellen Wert von AMD anschaue und dann überlege dass die ATI für das 4fache ihres aktuellen Werts gekauft haben. Also wenn ZEN in die Hose geht und/oder Fury2 mit HBM1 noch ausgestattet wird, wird es noch düsterer.


----------



## plusminus (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Seit 2009 wird bei AMD nur Umstrukturiert! Das völlig unfähige und  überbezahlte Managetment AMD,s sollte vom Aufsichtsrat ohne Abfindung und Bonizahlungen in die Wüste geschickt werden   AMD hatte genug Zeit , und hätte mit den richtigen Leuten  schon lange  mehr erreichen können


----------



## KrHome (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Ja und Projekte nach Zen gibt es nicht mehr , AMD arbeitet also bis dorthin u dann "Schaun mehr mal "in 3 Jahren wo Intel steht, und wenn es dann eng wird rufen wir Keller wieder
> 
> Da gibt's nur ein "kleines" Problem , Intel steht nicht still, und entwickelt mit seinen Spezialisten, schon an der Generation von Übermorgen
> 
> Wenn man euch zuhört , muss man zwangsläufig dem Fazit  Erliegen, das das AMD nicht nötig hat, weil der übermächtige Zen jetzt einen Vorsprung kreiert, der es erlaubt Keller mal einfach so in den Ruhestand zu patchen


Der Auftrag Kellers beinhaltete  im Wesentlichen ein Team aufzubauen, das in der Lage ist, selbtständig produktiv weiter zu arbeiten. Dafür ist der Mann bekannt und geschätzt.


----------



## Elkinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Ja und Projekte nach Zen gibt es nicht mehr


wie wäre es mal mit informieren bevor man etwas behauptet?
Zen+ kommt auch und daran hat der Jim im Mai 2015 gearbeitet...


----------



## plusminus (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



Elkinator schrieb:


> wie wäre es mal mit informieren bevor man etwas behauptet?
> Zen+ kommt auch und daran hat der Jim im Mai 2015 gearbeitet...












Ah ja Zen+ wirds dann richten mit nem Takt upgrade


----------



## Elkinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



plusminus schrieb:


> Ah ja Zen+ wirds dann richten mit nem Takt upgrade


wird das dumme geflame gegen AMD nicht langsam fad?
anscheinend hat hier niemand der artikel gelesen, sonst würde jetzt wohl niemand anfangen von irgendwelchen produkten zu reden, um die es hier *NICHT *geht!


----------



## scully1234 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



plusminus schrieb:


> Ah ja Zen+ wirds dann richten mit nem Takt upgrade



Zen ist jetzt über Jahre hinweg da Non Plus Ultra, und für Kellers Abgang gibt's dann eben schmeichelhafte Storys wie

"Er baute ein starkes Team auf"," er hinterlässt ne starke Truppe "Marketing eins eins elf

Dabei ist der genauso "gegangen worden" , wie alle die diese Umstrukturierungen noch treffen werden

Denn eine Frage können sie nie beantworten egal wie kreativ die Ausreden auch ausfallen

Wenn der Man doch ne Koryphäe ist, warum entwickelt er dann nicht schon gleich den Chip von Übermorgen und den danach ec pp?!

Intel u NVIDIA machen das, und behalten für gewöhnlich auch ihr bestes Pferd im Stall

AMD scheint da wohl etwas abstrakt zu agieren , Sodas es dann solcher fadenscheinigen Ausreden braucht, um ja nicht das Offensichtliche zu offenbaren


----------



## Elkinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

du kannst deine behauptungen sicher nicht belegen...


----------



## scully1234 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



Elkinator schrieb:


> du kannst deine behauptungen sicher nicht belegen...



Du brauchst dir nur die Chefentwickler bei Intel u NVIDIA zu nehmen, und deren Werdegang betrachten ,und du hast deinen Beleg , das das was da bei AMD gemacht wird /gemacht wurde eben nicht die Regel ist

Man feuert nicht seinen Zuchthengst , wenn man weis das noch mehr Stuten gedeckt werden müssen, über einen nicht enden wollenden Prozess

Zen u Zen+ waren bestenfalls ein Bruchteil der Aufholjagd, denn auch Intel macht unverdrossen weiter


----------



## Cleriker (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Das ist zwar grundsätzlich richtig, aber woher weißt du denn einhundertprozentig sicher, dass er nicht selbst gegangen ist? Der Mann hat genau durch diese Art und Weise einen ruf der es ihm erlaubt, sich seinen Arbeitsplatz auszusuchen.


----------



## Arkonos66623 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



plusminus schrieb:


> Seit 2009 wird bei AMD nur Umstrukturiert! Das völlig unfähige und  überbezahlte Managetment AMD,s sollte vom Aufsichtsrat ohne Abfindung und Bonizahlungen in die Wüste geschickt werden   AMD hatte genug Zeit , und hätte mit den richtigen Leuten  schon lange  mehr erreichen können



Boah das nervt, wie oft willst du eigentlich noch schreiben wie unfähig AMD ist ? Stell erstma selbst was auf die Beine und führe ein Unternehmen in dieser Branche um dir ein Urteil erlauben zu können...


----------



## scully1234 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist zwar grundsätzlich richtig, aber woher weißt du denn einhundertprozentig sicher, dass er nicht selbst gegangen ist? .



Was macht das für einen Sinn ?Wenn man angreifen will, muss man auch am Ball bleiben, und das geht nur indem man die kreativen Köpfe weiter schufften lässt

Und Keller  "ist"( korigiere war) nunmal ihr Pik As, was das Voranntreiben neuer Ausbaustufen u Architekturen betrifft

Das er geht weil sein "Job erledigt ist", gibt einfach null Sinn , denn streng genommen fängt er gerade erst an, bei solch einem Rückstand in der Entwicklung


----------



## Cleriker (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Du machst es dir einfach viel zu leicht! Kannst du dir vielleicht vorstellen, dass solche Entscheidungen nicht plötzlich getroffen werden? Gerade in einem Bereich wo man die Produkte für Übermorgen angeht, stehen schon Jahre vorher Verträge fest. Es kann gut und gerne sein, dass er bereits die nächsten zwei Aufträge von anderen Firmen unterschrieben hat. Egal was AMD dann an ihm findet, es hätte nichts mehr geändert.
Keiner (auch nicht Keller, oder AMd selbst) weiß wie  ein Produkt letztlich am Markt ankommt. Denkst du er würde freiwillig dort bleiben, wenn es auch nur den Hauch einer Chance gibt, dass die Strategie scheitert und er mit dem Untergang des Unternehmens in Verbindung gebracht werden könnte? Nene, da geht er lieber mit Auszeichnung und sucht sich die nächste hochbezahlte Baustelle.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



Arkonos66623 schrieb:


> Boah das nervt, wie oft willst du eigentlich noch schreiben wie unfähig AMD ist ? Stell erstma selbst was auf die Beine und führe ein Unternehmen in dieser Branche um dir ein Urteil erlauben zu können...



Okay, das ist aber nun wirklich kein Argument. Aber dass das Management irgendwas falsch macht ist anhand der Zahlen und Verteilung der Produkte offensichtlich. Und ein neues kann manchmal Wunder bewirken - wie ein Trainerwechsel beim Fußball. Natürlich ist AMD nicht unfähig, sie schöpfen ihr Potenzial aber auch nicht aus. Wobei, aus dem niedrigen R&D-Budget noch gute Grafikkarten zu zaubern ist schon was.


----------



## scully1234 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Gerade in einem Bereich wo man die Produkte für Übermorgen angeht, stehen schon Jahre vorher Verträge fest.



In dem Fall hätten sie auch wieder den Fehler gemacht und zu kurz gedacht .Bulldozer war ein Flop das hat man sich erst kürzlich offiziell eingestanden

Das man darauf hin ,jemanden benötigen würde , der mehr als eine Architektur pusht , war anhand der Marktlage ebenso weit vor dem heutigen Datum bekannt

Keller wurde gewiss nicht grundlos reaktiviert , um dort anzusetzen. Das man dann aber nicht Verträge aushandelt, die ein erfolgreiches Umsetzen der Aufholjagd gewährleisten, ist einfach nur abstrakt

Ich bleib dabei, der "Weggang" hat innerbetriebliche Ursachen, die auf dem was jetzt geschieht basiert, denn strategisch ist das nie u nimmer


----------



## Elkinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

die leute hier glauben leider, daß man die auswirkungen einer neuen führung nach wenigen monatne schon sieht.
Rory Read hat vieles richtig gemacht, die auswirkungen seiner führung sieht man halt erst jetzt langsam.


----------



## Soulsnap (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



eXzession schrieb:


> Selbst dann würde ich sie mir nicht holen... Wozu braucht man die den noch? Intel hat atm doch fast überall die Nase vorn (bei den APUs bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher) und vor allem werden die längst nicht so heiß... Mit meinem alten 1090T Black Edi konnte ich im Winter mein Zimmer heizen...
> 
> BTT: Mal sehen was Zen bringt. Ich persönlich hoffe, das AMD damit wieder die Kurve Richtung brauchbar hinbekommt, allein schon um das Monopol im oberen Segment zu brechen.



Ein 8350 für 50€ würde für dich nicht in Frage kommen obwohl er die selbe Leistung in spielen bringt wie ein 170€ i5? Geiler Typ.


----------



## scully1234 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



Elkinator schrieb:


> Rory Read hat *vieles richtig gemacht*.



Soviel kanns nicht gewesen sein, sonst säße er noch im CEO Stuhl, so wie Huang, oder Otellini der bei seiner kleinen Firma sogar in Rente ging

Das Managerkarusell ist neben dem hier ,eher ein weiterer  trauriger Beleg für "vieles falsch gemacht"

Welche "positiven "Auswirkungen fallen dir da denn jetzt ein?


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Ja und Projekte nach Zen gibt es nicht mehr , AMD arbeitet also bis dorthin u dann "Schaun mehr mal "in 3 Jahren wo Intel steht, und wenn es dann eng wird rufen wir Keller wieder



Du scheinst etwas zu vergessen. Keller hat ja bekanntermaßen den K8 "entworfen" und ein Team drumherum gebaut. Interessanterweise war er zur Entwicklung des K8 weniger lang bei AMD als bei der Entwicklung von Zen.
Und ebenjenes K8-Team, was womöglich von ihm aufgebaut wurde, hat sich bis zum Phenom 2 x6 mehr oder weniger erfolgreich geschlagen.

Deshalb ist es einfach zu voreilig, auf Zen durch den Weggang von Keller zu spekulieren. Der K8 wurde ja auch ohne Keller zum durchschlagenden Erfolg.


----------



## Elkinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



> Und ebenjenes K8-Team, was womöglich von ihm aufgebaut wurde, hat sich  bis zum Phenom 2 x6 mehr oder weniger erfolgreich geschlagen.


und dann gab es permanent verzögerungen bei GF, prozesse sidn komplett ausgefallen,...

Krishna (4 Core SOC Katze) wegen zuspäten 28nm Bulk gestrichen (ES vorhanden, finales Produkt vorhanden!!)
Komodo (5 Modul/10 Core FM2 ; 10Modul/20 Core Gnext) wegen zuspätem 28nm gestrichen
Streamroller CPU (8M/16C) - fehlendes 28nm SOI gestrichen (ES vorhanden)
Excavator CPU (8M/16C) - fehlendes 28nm SOI gestrichen (ES vorhanden)
XV-Shrink (16M/32C) - fehlendes 20nm bzw. 22nm SOI gestrichen (ES ?)
Nolan SOC - fehlendes 20nm Bulk gestrichen (ES vorhanden)
Amur SOC - dito
Ichtas (4M/8C XV SOC) gestrichen...


----------



## murkskopf (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Ja und Projekte nach Zen gibt es nicht mehr , AMD arbeitet also bis dorthin u dann "Schaun mehr mal "in 3 Jahren wo Intel steht, und wenn es dann eng wird rufen wir Keller wieder
> 
> Da gibt's nur ein "kleines" Problem , Intel steht nicht still, und entwickelt mit seinen Spezialisten, schon an der Generation von Übermorgen



Apple hat auch ohne Keller weiterhin gute Prozessoren rausgebracht. Das Problem das man hundertprozentig von einer Person abhängig sei, gab es schon bei Apple nicht. Wieso sollte AMD dann biete auf einmal diese Probleme haben. Auch ohne Keller wurden bei AMD Prozessoren weiterentwickelt, genauso wie bei Apple.
Weißt du denn, ob Keller von AMD gefeuert wurde (bzw. keine Vertragsverlängerung angeboten wurde)? Nein. Keller hat auch das reiche Apple verlassen, er hat außerdem schon AMD zum Höhepunkt verlassen. Es hat wohl auch etwas mit dem Herren Keller zu tun, ansonsten hätte Apple und damals AMD wohl genug Kohle hingeblättert. Aber eine bestehende Architektur minimal zu verbessern ist eben wohl nicht so spannend.



plusminus schrieb:


> Ah ja Zen+ wirds dann richten mit nem Takt upgrade



Der IPC der letzten AMD-Prozessoren ist auch stetig angestiegen, z.T. sogar stärker als bei Intels Core-Serie. Die Taktupgrades sind etwas anderes als verbesserte Generationen. Schaut man sich die Entwicklung der APUs an, sieht man einen deutlichen Leistungsanstieg bei den CPU-Teil.


----------



## Elkinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



murkskopf schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die Entwicklung der APUs an, sieht man einen deutlichen Leistungsanstieg bei den CPU-Teil.


mit fakten kommst du hier nicht weit!

da wurde das thema gut ausgewertet.
AMD Piledriver vs. Steamroller vs. Excavator – Leistungsvergleich der Architekturen | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## padme (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



murkskopf schrieb:


> Apple hat auch ohne Keller weiterhin gute Prozessoren rausgebracht. Das Problem das man hundertprozentig von einer Person abhängig sei, gab es schon bei Apple nicht. Wieso sollte AMD dann biete auf einmal diese Probleme haben. Auch ohne Keller wurden bei AMD Prozessoren weiterentwickelt, genauso wie bei Apple.



Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würde ich sagen, dass Apple keine eigenen CPU`s herstellt sondern in seinen Mac`s Intel CPU`s verbaut, oder?


----------



## Elkinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

iPhone, iPad, Apfel TV?


----------



## jackhammer82 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Sprich ARM-Kerne und die entwickelt Apple allein und das mit Erfolg, auch dank Keller.


----------



## padme (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



Elkinator schrieb:


> iPhone, iPad, Apfel TV?



Ah OK wir reden hier also nicht von Desktop CPU`s, alles klar...


----------



## Oromis16 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

So unglaublich groß ist der Unterschied da aber auch nicht. Und dass Jim auch Erfahrung mit x86 hat steht außer Frage, K8 eben.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Völlig normaler Prozess heutzutage.
Weiß nicht was es da jetzt groß zu diskutieren gäbe.


----------



## padme (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Bulldozer war ein Flop das hat man sich erst kürzlich offiziell eingestanden



Der Pentium 4 war streng genommen auch ein Flop, wurde aber von Intel so aggressiv beworben, das der Performance Nachteil zu AMD in den Hintergrund gerückt ist, wenn ein Unternehmen es sich eingesteht, dass ihr Produkt ein Flop ist, hat das nicht immer mit dem eigentlichen Produkt zu tun, sondern auch damit, ob man das Produkt an den Mann bringen kann, wenn das letztere Gescheitert ist, kann man sich ersteres dann auch mal eingestehen...


----------



## Deimos (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Okay, das ist aber nun wirklich kein Argument. Aber dass das Management irgendwas falsch macht ist anhand der Zahlen und Verteilung der Produkte offensichtlich.


Ich glaube nicht, dass man wirklich eklatante Fehler gemacht hat in den letzten 2-4 Jahren. Man badet die Fehlentscheidungen der Vergangenheit aus. Ob das aktuelle Management was taugt oder nicht, wird man erst in Zukunft sehen.
Ich meine, der Weg stimmt im Rahmen dessen, was die Mittel erlauben.


----------



## scully1234 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Du scheinst etwas zu vergessen. Keller hat ja bekanntermaßen den K8 "entworfen"  Der K8 wurde ja auch ohne Keller zum durchschlagenden Erfolg.


Ja der K8 war ein Erfolg , aber ich glaube jeder weis wie es danach weiter ging, mit der Entwicklung unter dem "schlagkräftigen Team" ohne Keller

Der Bulldozer war dann letztendlich das traurige I Tüpfelchen , unter diesem Werdegang

Nun ist Keller zurück gekehrt um zu kitten was noch zu kitten ist, und AMD hat nix besseres zu tun , als den selben Fehler nochmal zu begehen?

Keller entlassen u das " schlagkräftige Team " dann alleine wursteln lassen, bis man wieder Stück für Stück ,vorm System Shock steht.

Grandiose Taktik !Aber wenn euch das besser gefällt ,als der finanzielle Aspekt, für den Auslöser der Entlassung, dann glaubt halt daran


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Es gab mal Übernahmegerüchte über AMD und wenn sie auch noch 5% der Mitarbeiter entlassen, dann werden manche Unternehmen sicher schon ausrechnen ob sich ein Kauf lohnt. Wenn AMD in den nächsten Jahren es nicht schafft wieder Bergauf zu gehen, dann werden die entweder Pleite oder sie werden gekauft, ich hoffe letzteres. 

Ausser es kommt mal wieder zu einem Patentstreit bei dem AMD Milliarden bekommt


----------



## Elkinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



> Bulldozer war ein Flop das hat man sich erst kürzlich offiziell eingestanden


man hat aber nie gesagt ob die µArch selbst ein flop war und wenn man sich Carrizo so ansieht, dann war Bulldozer wohl eher kein flop!

aber AMD werden ja immer irgendwelche aussagen in den mund gelegt, komischerweise immer von leuten die von der materie keine ahnung haben


----------



## Soulsnap (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Ach Scully...

Grandios ist lediglich wie du dich an jedem Strohhalm festhältst der es dir ermöglicht irgendwie negativ über AMD zu schreiben und dabei auch noch eine Pippi Langstrumpf Taktik fährst. ( Ich mach mir die Welt widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt )

Das Keller also, wie immer wenn seine Arbeit getan ist, AMD wieder verlässt ist für dich schon ein Indiz das Zen Flopt und die Nachfolger sowieso.... 

Mittlerweile wissen wir ja von deinen persönlichen Präferenzen ( Nvidia und Intel ) meinst du nicht du hast langsam fertig gebasht? Denn nichts anderes tust du hier, du verpackst es nur sehr geschickt


----------



## scully1234 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Du verwechselst Strohhalm mit Fakten, ich kann nix dazu das dir diese nicht schmecken, und du meinst hier schon wieder persönlich zu werden

Strohhalm ist eher das woran sich so mancher Klammern sollte, wenn diese Situation so weiter verläuft, wie hier vorliegend


----------



## Soulsnap (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Ok, nenn mir die Fakten anhand derer klar ist das Zen Flopt und Keller gegangen ist weil er sich dessen bewusst ist. Danke sehr


----------



## Gast20150401 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Da oben steht "Umstrukturierung"....das heißt nicht das se deswegen weniger leisten können....eher macht man das um effizienter zu arbeiten. Was anhand der Marktlage wohl sinnvoll ist, insbesondere wenn man potente Konkurrenten hat.


----------



## Elkinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

es macht sich halt niemand die mühe den artikel und die quelle zu lesen:\

es ist vollkommen egal ob AMD bestimmte softwarelösungen selbst entwickelt oder extern entwickeln lässt.
vielleicht ist das auslagern sogar besser, aus diesem grund hat man aj auch die chipsatzentwicklung ausgelagert, weil es bei ASMedia schneller geht.

AMD kann alles selbst machen, oder man lagert gewisse dingen an firmen aus in deren fachgebiet es fällt.

http://marketrealist.com/2014/10/why-amd-entered-into-partnership-with-synopsys/
[url]http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/anton-shilov/amd-and-asmedia-formally-sign-chipset-development-outsourcing-deal-report/
[/URL]


----------



## scully1234 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ok, nenn mir die Fakten anhand derer klar ist das Zen Flopt und Keller gegangen ist weil er sich dessen bewusst ist. Danke sehr



Du solltest mal sein lassen irgendwas in Aussagen hinein zu interpretieren

Oder wo hab ich mitgeteilt das Zen floppt?

Und zu Keller sind hier nun genug Worte gewechselt worden

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Framinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Das hört sich garnicht gut an. Fett hat AMD nicht mehr auf den Rippen. Und wenn Stellen abgebaut werden leidet der Support bei Hardware und ganz wichtig, Software (Treiber). Es wird sehr eng für AMD.

Jeder Käufer sollte vorausblicken das eines Tages kein ordentlicher Treibersupport mehr stattfindet.


----------



## bootzeit (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



eXzession schrieb:


> Selbst dann würde ich sie mir nicht holen... Wozu braucht man die den noch? Intel hat atm doch fast überall die Nase vorn (bei den APUs bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher) und vor allem werden die längst nicht so heiß... Mit meinem alten 1090T Black Edi konnte ich im Winter mein Zimmer heizen....



Schwachsinn . Weder mein 1090T war übermäßig heiß noch mein damaliger FX8350.....blablabla.....wärmer als Intel ja auf jeden Fall aber nicht so heiß wie manch einer hier immer tut, nur weil 125W TDP draufsteht .


----------



## Elkinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

also wer mit einer CPU die 125W TDP hat ein zimmer aufheizen kann, der sollte aus dem schuhkarton ausziehen!


----------



## Framinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Oh doch es gibt Unterschiede zwischen einem normalen nicht übertakteten i7 und einem normalen nicht übertakteten FX-9590. Das weiss ich weil ein Kumpel von mir den FX besitzt und was da hinten rausgeblasen wird einem Fön gleicht. Das ist leider Fakt. AMD bringt seine Prozzis an die Kotzgrenze.

Und der i7 ist immer noch schneller.

Und sein Rechner brüllt wie ein Löwe. Meiner schnurrt dagegen.

Aber auch die Fachleute hier bei PCGH werden es wohl bestätigen. Das ist meine Erfahrung und wer was anderes erzählt lügt in meinen Augen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



padme schrieb:


> Der Pentium 4 war streng genommen auch ein Flop, wurde aber von Intel so aggressiv beworben, das der Performance Nachteil zu AMD in den Hintergrund gerückt ist, wenn ein Unternehmen es sich eingesteht, dass ihr Produkt ein Flop ist, hat das nicht immer mit dem eigentlichen Produkt zu tun, sondern auch damit, ob man das Produkt an den Mann bringen kann, wenn das letztere Gescheitert ist, kann man sich ersteres dann auch mal eingestehen...



Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Intel von der Einführung des Pentium 4 bis zur Umstellung auf Core 2 mehr Marktanteile verloren hat, als AMD seit Bulldozer. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere müssten es 15 oder 20% gewesen sein, soviel hatte AMD zum Ende der Phenom 2 Zeit kaum insgesamt.
Aber Intel hatte halt allgemein Reserven und vor allem eine zweite Architektur in der Hinterhand. Die haben aus dem Bestand heraus gekonntert. AMD hat die paar Gewinne, die sie in den guten Jahren gemacht haben (viel war es nicht - Kampfpreise machen einen nicht reich), an die Ex-ATI-Eigentümer überwiesen. Und seitdem zehren von ihrer Substanz. Embedded weg, Flash weg, Fabs weg, Servermarkt weg, jede Menge Personal weg, Microserver und ARM nach kurzer Zeit wieder weg - viel ist nicht mehr übrig. Und es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass sich Intel einen zweiten Pentium 4 erlaubt.


----------



## bootzeit (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



Framinator schrieb:


> Oh doch es gibt Unterschiede zwischen einem normalen nicht übertakteten i7 und einem normalen nicht übertakteten FX-9590. Das weiss ich weil ein Kumpel von mir den FX besitzt und was da hinten rausgeblasen wird einem Fön gleicht. Das ist leider Fakt. AMD bringt seine Prozzis an die Kotzgrenze.
> 
> Und der i7 ist immer noch schneller.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja.....die 95er FX lassen wir mal aussen vor wa . außerdem sprachen wir von 125W TDP nicht von den 200W Teilen die, ich gebe zu, Schwachsinn sind.


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Ja der K8 war ein Erfolg , aber ich glaube jeder weis wie es danach weiter ging, mit der Entwicklung unter dem "schlagkräftigen Team" ohne Keller
> 
> Der Bulldozer war dann letztendlich das traurige I Tüpfelchen , unter diesem Werdegang



Ich bin mal so frei und unterstelle dir, dass du keine Ahnung hast. 

Der Phenom 2 war die letzte Ausbaustufe des K8-Designs, der Bulldozer war eine komplett neue Architektur, nur ohne Keller


----------



## bootzeit (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

War Phenom II nicht K10.5  ??


----------



## Elkinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Llano = Husky = K10.5


----------



## Framinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

@bootzeit wo liege ich falsch? Der höchst getaktete Bulldozer kommt an einem normalen i7 nicht vorbei. Und der Bulldozer ist heiss wie ein Stück brennende Holzkohle. Ich hab recht. Weil mein Kumpel halt dieses Heizkraftwerk besitzt!

Also bitte belehre mich nicht. AMD hat mit Bulldozer in die "Holzkohle" gegriffen. Fakt.

AMD muss verdammt viel effektiver werden. Sonst sind die schneller weg als du husten kannst!

Aber die bauen sogar Personal ab! Ich sehe leider schwarz für AMD.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



Framinator schrieb:


> @bootzeit wo liege ich falsch? Der höchst getaktete Bulldozer kommt an einem normalen i7 nicht vorbei. Und der Bulldozer ist heiss wie ein Stück brennende Holzkohle. Ich hab recht. Weil mein Kumpel halt dieses Heizkraftwerk besitzt!
> 
> Also bitte belehre mich nicht. AMD hat mit Bulldozer in die "Holzkohle" gegriffen. Fakt.
> 
> ...



der FX-9590 war einfach nur eine selten dumme Idee 

nur wenig mehrleistung zu nem FX-8xxx aber fast doppelte Leistungsaufnahme


----------



## DBGTKING (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Ja es sieht wirklich nicht gut aus,da helfen auch die 37 Prozent der vier restlichen aktionäre nicht mehr so viel.Der größte aktionäre der vier ist der ölscheichs mit rund 17 Prozent.Merkwürdig ich habe doch früher gelesen gehabt das sie doch 40 Prozent von AMD als unterstüzung gehabt haben,wieso ist das denn weniger geworden,oder hatten die doch noch nie so viel Maktanteile von AMD gehabt.
Und der rest muss AMD selber auf die reihe bringen.Ist zwar toll das nach der 5 Prozent der Belegschaft der entlassung dann am ende noch 10 Mio USD für AMD übrig bleibt,aber wird das am ende reichen ist halt die grße Frage.
Und nach der ABschlagszahlung bleibt dann am ende 41 Mio mehr übrig.Das heist also rund 80 Mio für neue entwicklung oder für schulden tilgung zur Verfügung.Mann kann sich es also raussuchen was sinnvoller ist.Die meisten Firmen würden es warscheinlich so machen etwas in enticklung und etwas für die Schuldentilgung.Ich meine Jeder Bürger würde das auch so machen,ein teil zum leben benützen und der rest um Schulden abzubauen.

Und wenn das immer noch nicht reicht kann man ja wenns doof läuft ja wieder 5 Prozent der Belegschaft kündigen.Also ich fände es bescheuert wenn es so käme.Nach den Entlassungen die aktie erhöhen,wenn sie wieder tief fällt und der Wert wieder sinkt wieder Mitarbeiter entlassen.Das klingt für mich nach Gesundschrumpfen,bis es halt nimmer geht.Ich meine das das entlassen der Mitarbeiter sicher auch irgendwo konsequenzen nach sich zieht.ich meine damit das es sicherlich spuren hinterlassen wird.
Jedoch kann man diese Aktion ja auf dauer nicht immer machen,denn irgendwann ist halt mal das ende erreicht.Man hat halt nicht unentlich Mitarbeiter zum kündigen.

Aber eins muss man ihnen lassen,noch nie hat eine andere Firma so lange überlebt wie AMD.So etwas habe ich bei keiner anderen FIrma so extrem gelesen wie bei denen.klingt also nach Kino unterhaltung,ich hole schon mal die Popkonrs und verfolge die Fortsetzung der Geschichte.ist zwar eine gruselige Unterhaltung ,aber schlimmer als ein Horrofilm kann es wohl nimmer sein.


----------



## Elkinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

bis 2019 werden keine schulden getilgt.


----------



## DBGTKING (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



Elkinator schrieb:


> bis 2019 werden keine schulden getilgt.



Wo hast du das denn gelesen mit bis 2019 werden keien Schulden getilgt,hat das AMD echt so direkt als aussage Veröfentlicht?


----------



## Elkinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

sicher haben sie das, aber darüber wollte (welch zufall!!!!) mal wieder keine deutschsprachige IT-Seite berichten!

AMD Investor Presentation (PDF)
AMD :: Investor Relations


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Der größte aktionäre der vier ist der* ölscheis *mit rund 17 Prozent.
> 
> Merkwürdig ich habe doch früher gelesen gehabt das sie doch 40 Prozent von AMD als unterstüzung gehabt haben,wieso ist das denn weniger geworden,oder hatten die doch noch nie so viel Maktanteile von AMD gehabt.
> ...
> ...


Es ist schon erstaunlich, mit welchem Desinteresse hier die Beiträge hingerotzt werden können.

Von der wirtschaftlichen / sozialen und inhaltlichen Kompetenz will ich gar nicht reden ... .


----------



## r3dshiftx2 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

jaja, Betriebswirtschaft ist wie ein Krebsgeschwür... keine Spur von Menschlichkeit


----------



## Kinguin (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Umstrukturierungen sind eigentlich recht normal diverse Konzerne.
Abgesehen davon erwartet man doch seit Jahren,dass AMD bald pleite geht bzw übernommen wird,aber bisher halten sie durch. Zugegeben ich weiß nicht,ob man bei AMD aktuell nicht einen neuen Tiefpunkt erreicht hat,verfolge das nicht so.


----------



## scully1234 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und unterstelle dir, *dass du keine Ahnung hast*.
> 
> Der Phenom 2 war *die letzte Ausbaustufe des K8-Designs*, der Bulldozer war eine komplett neue Architektur, nur ohne Keller



Ich gebe das Kompliment mal an den Adressaten zurück

Der Phenom II  von AMD ist ein Mehrkernprozessor für Desktop - Computer er ist ein Vertreter *der K10 Generation*


Vielleicht war es schon spät oder du hast nicht ausgeschlafen, ganz egal was es ist ,wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte mal das schmeißen mit Watte Bäuschchen vermeiden

Zumal das nicht mal der Kontext meiner Aussage war, aber lassen wir das, wir wissen ja wo diese Provo Nummer hin wollte 

Nur das sich der Adressat, dann auch noch selber n Ei legt, ist um so amüsanter


----------



## DBGTKING (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es ist schon erstaunlich, mit welchem Desinteresse hier die Beiträge hingerotzt werden können.
> 
> Von der wirtschaftlichen / sozialen und inhaltlichen Kompetenz will ich gar nicht reden ... .



Ja ich habe das auf was du da hingewiesen hast,ausgebessert.Ich gebe zu ich habe manchmal keine gute Rechtschreibung.Und ich gebe zu ich kenne mich in der WIrtschaft der Firmen nicht so gut aus,macht ja nix,ich führe ja auch keine Firma und hatte noch nie eine gehabt.Und das andere wollte ich dmait ausdrücken das ich schon länger das ganze von AMD verfolge.Wollte auch etwas ironie rein stecken,aber wenn solche Leute wie du das gleich ganz missverstehen,dann lasse ich halt in Zukunft so etwas,weil das führt nur dazu das ich dann noch mehr missverstanden werde.Nicht desto trotz ändert das aber nix daran das es AMD nicht gut geht.Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso die Infestoren da AMD nicht helfen,die könnten doch AMD retten wenn sie wollten.Aber das Problem ist,dann schuldet AMD noch mehr Leuten Geld am ende,also würde das dann auch nichts nützen.Das hört sich also nach einem Teufelskreis an.Ich wüsste nicht wie man aus der nummer so einfach wieder raus kommt.Zum glück bin ich kein chef.
Ich hoffe ich kann am ende trotzdem mit dir vernünftig weiterhin unterhalten hier.


----------



## plusminus (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



Elkinator schrieb:


> wird das dumme geflame gegen AMD nicht langsam fad?
> anscheinend hat hier niemand der artikel gelesen, sonst würde jetzt wohl niemand anfangen von irgendwelchen produkten zu reden, um die es hier *NICHT *geht!







Dann bist du einer der wenigen die glauben das die völlig inaktzeptable und verfehlte Firmen Führung (Management) nichts mit der zwangsweisen Entlassung der Mitarbeiter AMD,s zu tun hat?


----------



## bschicht86 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Ich gebe das Kompliment mal an den Adressaten zurück
> 
> Der Phenom II  von AMD ist ein Mehrkernprozessor für Desktop - Computer er ist ein Vertreter *der K10 Generation*


Du darfst dir auch gerne noch den weiterführenden Artikel "AMD K10" durchlesen. 

Genauso, wie es von den Sockel 939 zu AM2-Athlons zu Detailänderungen kam, aber beide K8 heißen, wurde auch für die Phenoms der K8-Kern hergenommen mit Detailverbesserungen und zusätzliche Infrastrukturverbesserungen, um 4 Kerne unterbringen zu können. Demnach stammt die Grundidee des K10 aus dem K8 und ist keine komplett neuentwickelte Architektur.



scully1234 schrieb:


> Zumal das nicht mal der Kontext meiner Aussage war, aber lassen wir das, wir wissen ja wo diese Provo Nummer hin wollte



Mir ging es um den Zusammenhang, dass du gelegentlich Dinge durcheinander wirfst, nur um deine Theorien um ein untergehendes AMD zu verstärken. 

Z.b. meinst du, dass Keller den Sparmaßnahmen zum Opfer fiel. Die Quellen sagen mMn etwas anderes. Dass Keller geht, wurde am 18.9 bekanngegeben. Die Quelle, die diesem Thema zu Grunde liegt, stammt vom 26.9 und die Ausführung liegt, so wie ich das verstehe, noch in der Zukunft, bzw. nach dem 26.9.

Keller ist eben nicht gegangen worden, sondern weil er Zen vermutlich grundlegend fertig gestellt hat (Er war mit Zen länger bei AMD als zum K8-Design) und nun neue Aufgaben sucht. Man vermutet, dass es für Zen schon Tapeouts gab (passt zumindest in den Zeitplan) und ich denke, das aufgebaute Team wird es auch ohne Keller schaffen, ein finales Design hinzukriegen. Z.b. vergingen knapp 5 Jahre, nachdem Keller AMD verlassen hatte, bis der K8 raus kam.


----------



## Elkinator (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



> Keller ist eben nicht gegangen worden, sondern weil er Zen vermutlich grundlegend fertig gestellt hat


nicht nur vermutlich, daß Zen ferti gist hat AMD ganz offiziell gesagt!
aber da haben wir jetzt wieder das problem, es gibt leute wie scully1234, die verstehen nicht was AMD damit meint.
die denken sich: "wie kann Zen fertig sein, wenn man ihn noch nicht kaufen kann?"
und weil diese leute von der entwicklung solcher chips 0 ahnung haben, behaupten sie in foren AMD lügt und Zen wäre nicht fertig:O
genauso die leute, die behaupten Intel hätte schon die nächsten 3 generationen fertig in der schublade liegen, zu solchen meinungen kommen auch nur leute, die von solchen chips so viel ahnung wie meine oma haben!



> Man vermutet, dass es für Zen schon Tapeouts gab


auch keine vermutung, laut AMD gab es mindestens einen tapeout.


----------



## bschicht86 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Ich konnte nur eben auf die Schnelle keine Quelle zu den beiden Dingen finden, daher das Wort "vermuten", bevor ich aus dem Gedächtnis Quatsch schreib. 

EDIT: Nicht persönlich nehmen: Ob scully1234 von hier kommt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Du darfst dir auch gerne noch den weiterführenden Artikel "AMD K10" durchlesen.
> 
> Genauso, wie es von den Sockel 939 zu AM2-Athlons zu Detailänderungen kam, aber beide K8 heißen, wurde auch für die Phenoms der K8-Kern hergenommen mit Detailverbesserungen und zusätzliche Infrastrukturverbesserungen, um 4 Kerne unterbringen zu können. Demnach stammt die Grundidee des K10 aus dem K8 und ist keine komplett neuentwickelte Architektur.



Nach der Philosophie müsste man den K8 selbst als einfachen K7 mit teilintegrierter Norhtbridge bezeichnen. Demnach hätte Keller auch keinerlei Bedeutung für AMD, schließlich war deren einziger bisheriger Erfolg (neben den Flops K6 und Bulldozer) von Alpha übernommen.


----------



## scully1234 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



Elkinator schrieb:


> leute wie scully1234, die verstehen nicht was AMD damit meint.
> die denken sich: "wie kann Zen fertig sein, wenn man ihn noch nicht kaufen kann?"
> und weil diese leute von der entwicklung solcher chips 0 ahnung haben, behaupten sie in foren AMD lügt und Zen wäre nicht fertig:O
> .



Schon wieder einer der meint ,meine Aussagen zu entfremden  

Hat man euch in der Schule nicht beigebracht ,die Aussagen zu lesen und zu verstehen?

Das geht noch nicht mal mehr , mit guten Willen und Hühnerauge zudrücken ,als selektives Lesen durch, weil von dem Oben nirgendwo die Rede ist.

Zeig mir doch bitte mal den Absatz wo ich so etwas erzählt habe ? Ich warte!

Wenns euch nicht möglich ist ,auf das Gesagte einzugehen, weil euch die passenden Gegendarstellungen fehlen(und das tun sie offensichtlich), dann lasst es eben bleiben

Aber hört auf euch irgendwas zusammen zu fantasieren, das geht auch an die Adresse mit dem "Scully sagt Zen flopt "

Im medizinischen nennt man das Schizophrenie, und wenn das verfremden von Darlegungen hier nicht absichtlich und mit Vorsatz geschieht, würde ich mir mal ernsthaft Gedanken machen



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach der Philosophie müsste man den K8 selbst als einfachen K7 mit teilintegrierter Norhtbridge bezeichnen. .



Ja und ein Core 2 Prozessor wäre im gleichen Maße die P6 Architektur


----------



## scully1234 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Und weiter geht's, es dreht sich schnell das Managerkarusell



> Rogers ist zudem der zweite hochkarätige Abgang binnen weniger Wochen, erst Mitte September hatte mit Jim Keller der Chefarchitekt der neuen Zen-Prozessor-Architektur die Firma verlassen. Diese Personalwechsel in Führungspostionen, weitere Entlassungen von Mitarbeitern zusammen mit den stetigen Gerüchten um Übernahmen oder Kapitalbeteiligungen ließen die AMD-Aktie auf- und abwärts steigen



Aber alles "völlig normal", so wie Kellers Abgang.

Würde mich nicht wundern , wenn das hier auch noch jemand beschönigt, und dem was positives abzuringen versucht

Und wohin geht der Gute



> Phil Rogers, der seine Zukunft nun ausgerechnet bei einem der größten Konkurrenten sieht: Nvidia.



Wenn ein Schiff am sinken ist, gehen die Ratten über Board


----------



## Cleriker (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Ach und wenn jetzt irgendwo ein Sack Reis umfällt, gehört das auch zusammen?

Keller macht seit Jahren nichts anderes als sich teuer einkaufen zu lassen, irgendwelche Steine ins rollen zu bringen und schnell wieder zu wechseln. Dadurch bestimmt er seinen Marktwert und hat immer eine reine Weste, denn sollte mal was mies laufen, ist er ja schon weg.

Dass Manager gehen, hat damit reichlich wenig zu tun. Das ist eine ganz andere Situation. Diese könnte man so wie du es getan hast beurteilen, klar. Man könnte aber auch überlegen, dass Nvidia einfach mehr Mittel zur Verfügung und den Typen schlicht abgeworben hat. Er könnte sich wie etliche tausende Menschen täglich einfach nach was besserem umgesehen haben.

Ich weiß nicht ob du so einfach gestrickt bist, oder dir schlicht die Erfahrung am Arbeitsmarkt fehlt, aber stumpf immer wieder ins gleiche Horn zu blasen, verleiht deinen Aussagen nicht mehr Gehalt.


----------



## scully1234 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Man könnte dies man könnte das ....

Man könnte sich auch langsam mal eingestehen das das alles ein u dieselbe Situation ist, und Keller, die Stellenkürzungen beim normalen Personal, und der "Umzug" von Rogers, und sämtliche Übernahmedeals ,auf den selben Mist gewachsen sind

Selbst der Schreiberling bei Cb, sieht da Paralellen wie auch das Gro  der Leserschaft

Aber sowas würde ein Hardliner ja nie zugeben, ist lieber alles Teil einer gewollten Welteroberungsstrategie


----------



## Cleriker (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Du kennst den Großteil der Leserschaft? Irre! Gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass ja nur ein sehr geringer Teil davon auch kommentiert. Wie hast du das geschafft? Alleine die Zeit, diese etlichen tausend Menschen richtig kennen zu lernen mag ich mir überhaupt nicht ausmalen. 

Nach deinem letzten Satz zu urteilen hast du wohl einfach etwas viel Fantasie. Sei dir gegönnt.


----------



## scully1234 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Die Firma wird zerhackstückelt (Ausgliederung der GPU Sparte)und der der noch gehen kann geht oder wird gegangen , genau das  ist es was wir hier sehen

Das sich andere Firmen dann die Filetstücken greifen ist völlig legitim


----------



## Cleriker (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

Ja natürlich, dagegen ist ja auch nichts einzuwenden. Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum du das nicht in die Birne bekommst. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass der Abgang von Keller was damit zu tun hat. 

Wenn deren Putzfrau morgen mit einem anderen Putzmittel auftauchen sollte, hat das dann auch was damit zu tun, oder könnte das zufällig geschehen, oder hat sie gar schon länger derartiges geplant, aber erst abgewartet bis das alte leer war? Wahrscheinlich hast du Recht und das ist alles ein großes ganzes...

Nur weil zwei Ereignisse zusammen fallen, ergibt das noch lange keine Logik.


----------



## SKPC (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*

AMD spart durch die Zusammenlegung der GPU-Sparten viele Arbeitsplätze. Denn mann muss nun nicht mehr in jeder Abteilung das Rad neuerfinden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AMD: Umstrukturierungspläne sehen 5 Prozent Entlassungen vor*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dass Manager gehen, hat damit reichlich wenig zu tun. Das ist eine ganz andere Situation. Diese könnte man so wie du es getan hast beurteilen, klar. Man könnte aber auch überlegen, dass Nvidia einfach mehr Mittel zur Verfügung und den Typen schlicht abgeworben hat. Er könnte sich wie etliche tausende Menschen täglich einfach nach was besserem umgesehen haben.



Könnte man so oder so interpretieren? Ja. Aber in beiden Fällen steht das gleiche da:
Eine Person, die vom führenden GPU-Hersteller als nützliches Talent eingestuft wird, kam zu dem Schluss, dass sie bei AMD nicht wirklich die besten Zukunftsaussichten hat.
Das ging 3dfx auch mal so und im Gegensatz zu AMD hatten die damals keine von X Entlassungsfällen zerrüttete Belegschaft, sondern ein vergleichsweise idealistisches Team, dass an seinen Projekten weiterarbeiten wollte.


----------

